

Announcing Designer News - kellysutton
http://layervault.tumblr.com/post/40099135528/announcing-designer-news

======
salzig
arg! 'target="_blank"', i've already 168 tabs open, don't need more of them!

~~~
allang
If you're having tab problems I feel bad for you son...

